# Plate amps for active speakers



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anybody know of a good source (UK or US) for monitor speaker amplifier panels?

There seems to be a plethora of sub-amp panels out there, but I am struggling to find anything particularly helpful when it comes to wanting to make active monitors..... am I looking in the wrong place? :huh:

Cheers!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's the only one I could find:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-797

Hope this helps,
Anthony


----------



## Brendan (Sep 26, 2006)

Apex Jr. has 2 smaller ones, although they aren't what you'd necessarily call hifi.

http://apexjr.com/amps.html


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

The PE one is probably the closest to what you are looking for. MCMinone has two as well, here and here. The second one looks a lot like the PE one (bit cheaper).


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

You may want to consider something like the LM3785 Gain clone Chip amp kits.They are compact enough that you could easily afix one or a pair of these and an appropriate power supply on an aluminum mounting plate.Here are some links for the kits.http://www.chipamp.com/ http://audiosector.com/


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like Solen in Canada has some new active plate amps for a two-way speaker http://www.solen.ca/. The amp comes in three flavors, each with a different crossover point (AP-016A, AP-016B, or AP-016C). I have not tried this product as it is new, but it did catch my attention.


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Like F1 Fan said, i'd be tempted to make my own. Working with metal, especially plate stock around 1/4" thick really isn't that bad. I'd imagine a lot of the plate amps you're going to find will be meant for P/A use meaning they will most likely be too wide for conventional hi-fi speakers. If you roll your own you won't have to alter the design too much..

I made something like this myself using 1/4" aluminum plate and 2 ucd 180's, worked great because the ucd's don't require much in the way of heatsinking so the aluminum plate was sufficient and the modules are about as idiot proof as you're likely to find(they have to be if I built them Both amps cost about $300, which is decent for 4 channels of amplification. If you went the gainclone route it would be even less.

Worth a thought if you strike out trying to find something retail.

Tristan


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for those suggestions all - I think making my own will be the way forwards since it seems a bit impossible to get anything apart from power amp kits in the UK! (And I like a challenge) 
For now I think we're going to just go with using an external power amp, the active side of things will have to wait for a less busy time-slot next year.

FYI it's a pair of D.A.S. Factor 12's I'm wanting to make active, so they can be made more portable and useful! There's a nice ~15x25cm flat area on the back that's just perfect for slotting a smallish amp into.


----------

